# Custom VTC, Cuboid and RX200 firmware



## VapingSquid (10/5/16)

Just something cool - custom firmware for custom displays:

http://www.customvapefirmware.com/



Oh, and you can play Flappy Bird on the VTC Mini:

http://pictape.com/devices/flappy-bird-on-evic-vtc-mini.php

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ridi786 (10/5/16)

Cool man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarlDP (10/5/16)

Thank you. Gonna try some of those on my RX


----------

